# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Motard, musicien et... amoureux des chats

## Grugru61

Bonjour,  
Je suis retraité, mais j'ai pas mal d'occupations associatives et musicales.
J'habite un village dans l'Orne, pas loin de Nogent le Rotrou.
Nous avons 5 chats adorables, 4 demoiselles et un monsieur : 
- Lila, 3 ans et demi, grosse dondon de 6,2 kg, née le 19 avril 2014.
- Solo, le lion de ces dames, un magnifique type angora turc petit format (4,5 kg), né en septembre 2015, hyper câlin, recueilli à environ 5 mois dans le jardin d'un ami où il s'était réfugié mais qui ne pouvait pas le garder
- Cookie, belle noiraude, née vers début août 2016, trappée à 3 mois sur le point-tri des ordures ménagères
- Clarisse, sa maman, née vers l'été 2015, chatte complètement sauvage, trappée elle aussi sur le point-tri des ordures ménagères alors qu'elle avait un oeil crevé et était bien mal en point : on l'a soignée, identifiée et adoptée dans la foulée. Il a fallu des mois pour l'apprivoiser, mais , tout en restant craintive, elle est maintenant familière, quémande les caresses et dort sur le lit.
- Hermine, la petite dernière, trouvée dans la rue à l'âge de 5 mois environ.
Tout le monde est stérilisé, vacciné, et se porte très bien.
Merci de m'accepter dans votre communauté.

----------


## cactusse

Bienvenue.

----------


## Segusia52

...ben alors, rien sur la moto, ni sur la musique ( une BéhèMWiste) ???

----------


## aurore27

Bienvenue Grugru61

----------

